
How Do I Make This Hard to Misuse? - JoshTriplett
http://ozlabs.org/~rusty/index.cgi/tech/2008-03-30.html
======
JoshTriplett
The followup list of ways bad APIs can be easy to misuse is worth reading as
well:
[http://ozlabs.org/~rusty/index.cgi/tech/2008-04-01.html](http://ozlabs.org/~rusty/index.cgi/tech/2008-04-01.html)

